# My Babies Bowel Movements Smell Like POT!



## BeatlesBabe87 (Apr 17, 2008)

Soo this is really strange and I had a talk with Beechnut earlier (about this matter) and they are sending me coupons! Who said I wanted coupons! I want an explanation! I was 'assured' that there was no pot in the baby food :/ Ohhh and I was told that I was the first person to report this! Are you serious!?







:

It seems like everytime Natalie eats the Beechnut Guava her bowel movements smell like . . well. . . pot. I'm serious! At first I was not to concerned because it didnt hit me right then and there. . . but when Alfredo was changing her two days ago I came in the room and it smelled like none other than POT!

Ugghhh this is what I get for being lazy and not making my own baby food!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

My ds' poop smells like buttered popcorn. Should I call Orville Redenbacher?

And how do you know what pot smells like? (I've never smelled or smoked it.)


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, you should definetly call Orville and get that checked out







My baby's poop smells like... POOP!

My dh has said from his experience in a previous life that the best stuff smells like chicken *$%^


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

Babys got da funk!







:

I sort of liked the smell of my babies' breastmilk poop.

I decidedly don't like the smell when my LO eats blueberries.

I once provided childcare for a child who started life on raw cow's milk and wheat flour (adopted from another country)--his gut flora was so out of whack that I kept his diaper pail on the porch.

But pot? I'm a mom who's been around the block, and pot is a new one to me!


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't know. There could be something to this. She's obviously pretty worried about it. I would be, too, if my little guy's poop started smelling like a drug. I would stop giving her the food that's causing it and see if it goes away. And I would also try to make my own baby food, if that's feasable for you.

As to how she knows what it smells like, maybe she had friends who did it. I had friends who smoked pot and they were always sticking it in my face to smell it because that's how you can tell the quality. It all smelled gross to me, but they would rave about how good it smelled and everything. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
My ds' poop smells like buttered popcorn. Should I call Orville Redenbacher?

And how do you know what pot smells like? (I've never smelled or smoked it.)

Ohhh, come on now!!!! You lived in CT and don't know what pot smells like. Isn't that what all you highbrow types do?


----------



## aeiouys (Sep 6, 2006)

My son's breastmilk poop used to smell like tea... now its poop smelling. I miss those days!

(to this day I like the smell of skunk.... because it smells like really really good pot!







)


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
Ohhh, come on now!!!! You lived in CT and don't know what pot smells like. Isn't that what all you highbrow types do?

Highbrow.... hmm...

Well... I got nothin'. Sorry.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

any time ds eats solids his poop smels like skunk.. its just eating that does it


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aeiouys* 
My son's breastmilk poop used to smell like tea... now its poop smelling. I miss those days!

(to this day I like the smell of skunk.... because it smells like really really good pot!







)

Ew, for real??? Pot smells like skunk?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I can't believe someone is getting grief on MDC of all places for knowing what pot smells like.
















If you really want to know, take some old hemp rope and burn it.


----------



## AbbottsMomma (Apr 17, 2008)

I feed my baby Beechnut and he's never had anything but normal healthy bowel movements, in smell and consistency....

I have, however, noticed that the different food produce different smells, but I don't think there's anything to worry about! I highly doubt they put pot in their baby food! And think about it this way.... if they do, you'll have a very calm baby with a fantastic appetite!


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

haven't had the pot poop experience ~ by babes always smelled like buttered popcorn too, or french toast, and FTR I looooove the smell of my babes' poop








my gf and I call them 'spoony poops', cause we could just eat em with a spoon







:

aren't you all pleased I posted?!


----------



## KellMcK (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbottsMomma* 
And think about it this way.... if they do, you'll have a very calm baby with a fantastic appetite!

























:


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabearsoblessed* 
haven't had the pot poop experience ~ by babes always smelled like buttered popcorn too, or french toast, and FTR I looooove the smell of my babes' poop








my gf and I call them 'spoony poops', cause we could just eat em with a spoon







:

aren't you all pleased I posted?!










i spit my coffee out, thank you very much!!!

just the other night i felt the need to put our little one's diaper in the older boys' faces to prove that his poop doesn't stink. yep, bm poop is rather oddly pleasant!

spoony poops. <gag> <spit> <gigglesnort>


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

Spoony Poop! Ewwwwww....that is about the nastiest phrase I have ever thought about. Hilarious, but nasty.
Frankly, I wouldn't worry about the pot smell. A little weird to be sure, but probably nothing to it. I mean, when I eat spaghetti, it doesn't come out smelling the same way it went in!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I can't believe someone is getting grief on MDC of all places for knowing what pot smells like.
















I was asking a genuine question, actually.







I am not, have never been, and don't plan to be a pot smoker. I've never been exposed to it, either.

The Orville Redenbacher comment was definitely snark.

Quote:

If you really want to know, take some old hemp rope and burn it.
I don't have any and wouldn't know where to get it. I have no need for rope.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabearsoblessed* 
haven't had the pot poop experience ~ by babes always smelled like buttered popcorn too, or french toast, and FTR I looooove the smell of my babes' poop








my gf and I call them 'spoony poops', cause we could just eat em with a spoon







:

aren't you all pleased I posted?!









EW!







:


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Just curious, have you tried her on any other brands of guava (or the actual fruit)?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
I don't have any and wouldn't know where to get it. I have no need for rope.

Well shoot, I'm out of ideas then.







I'd suggest some hemp clothing or something but that would be spendy.


----------



## kehliouise (Aug 4, 2006)

this thread has made my day!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

My babe's smell varies greatly depending on what he eats. I can't stand the smell after he eats prunes. It doesn't smell like prunes, just something very different.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
Well shoot, I'm out of ideas then.







I'd suggest some hemp clothing or something but that would be spendy.

Well, yeah... if I buy some hemp clothing I'm sure not burning it.


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

You can get hemp rope at any craft store, kids (and others) use it to make macrame.

As for poop smelling like pot, I'm pretty sure that my poop didn't smell like pot when I used to smoke it. Anyone ever have pot brownies? Did your poop smell like pot?

I've had a lot of things smell like pot. Maybe it was my wishful thinking, but I'd catch a whiff now and then and sigh.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I remember when I was 12 I was at a concert with my mom and I smelled pot. I go "Do you smell pot?" She says "How do you know what pot smells like?" I say "Andy (my old babysitter) used to smoke it all the time!... you didn't know that?" Mom says "No, I DIDN'T know that, and if I had, he wouldn't have been babysitting you guys! (Awkward silence) and you shouldn't smoke pot. I did it like six times, and all it did was make me sick."

You know, I thought my mom was dumb for a pretty long time after that... I see trying pot once or twice and getting sick, but six times and getting sick every time? lol!

Oh, and since we're all







s here, and want to know what pot smells like, we can burn hemp bras!

Then we ALL win!


----------



## Elsaraw (Apr 25, 2007)

Fresh guavas have an odd odor and lots of enzymes in them- I would guess that would account for the smell


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 

Oh, and since we're all







s here, and want to know what pot smells like, we can burn hemp bras!

Then we ALL win!


----------



## gypsyhips26 (Feb 21, 2008)

:

this made my day as well...trying not to laugh too hard at work.....

I would guess its the fruit that's making the poo smell like pot.....

and the spoony poop is too funny! i always thought my LOs breast milk poos smelled sweet....just like his mama (& her milk)









proud







: mama of Baby Roc born 6/07














:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm chiming in late here but...

I cannot tell the difference between the smell of fresh strawberries and my babes bf poo.

I walked in to a speaking engagement and almost started with "Whose baby just had the blowout? and then I spied the astrawberries in teh back of the room.







FWIW, it was bf related talk.


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

my kid's poop used to smell like morningstar farms veggie sausage. It was disturbing, as he'd poop in bed between us, and I'd wake up hungry. Then I'd realize why.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I swear I could bag up ds's poops and drop them on iraq, the insurgants would run and surrender.

you can smell that skunky smell coming a mile away.


----------



## jamsmama (Jul 16, 2005)

I could only dream of my baby's poo smelling like pot. All we got was buttered popcorn, which mind you wasn't bad, but still......pot smell would have been a great conversation starter.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

THis thread is hilarious.
I am so curious about this baby poo that smells like MJ...

FTR I have never noticed my poo smelling like pot...and I certainly smoked my fair share in my early twenties!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Daniel's always smells like sweet tarts.

What a great yet odd conversation this thread has turned out to be.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

DD's baby poos smelled like Doritos.


----------



## potatofairy (Feb 28, 2007)

elu's poop used to smell like chocolate donuts.

now it smells more like jarlsburg cheese.

my boyfriend's armpits smell like pot sometimes.

haha so does his breath!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I wish my son's poop smelled like popcorn or pot, it smells more like his cord stump when it was rotting. Yeah, its gross.


----------



## gurglebaby (Aug 21, 2007)

This is the most fun I've had in a while. Thanks for the laugh!







:


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

:

This thread is too funny. I have been laughing so hard I am afraid I am going to wake up the baby on my lap!

Mamabear, I do wish I had read your post _before_ dinner, though.









Carrie, I haven't the foggiest idea what pot smells like either. Or skunk for that matter. I've had kind of a sheltered life.









I think my kids's poops have smelled more like buttermilk - well, kinda warm buttermilk, than anything else.

But the one Ellen had today _looked_ more like Peanut Butter. Which of course was right where I went when I read Mamabear's post. And dd1 is fond of peanut butter on a spoon. Which she may never be having again.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dena* 
Carrie, I haven't the foggiest idea what pot smells like either. Or skunk for that matter. I've had kind of a sheltered life.









So glad I'm not alone.









I think I will be forever scarred by "spoony poops" however...


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

DS's pee has always smelled like day old coffee









His poop...never like buttered popcorn, just all around gross smelling.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabearsoblessed* 
haven't had the pot poop experience ~ by babes always smelled like buttered popcorn too, or french toast, and FTR I looooove the smell of my babes' poop








my gf and I call them 'spoony poops', cause we could just eat em with a spoon







:

aren't you all pleased I posted?!









Oh how I wish I had paypal!!


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *potatofairy* 
elu's poop used to smell like chocolate donuts.

now it smells more like jarlsburg cheese.

my boyfriend's armpits smell like pot sometimes.

haha so does his breath!









:


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dena* 







:

This thread is too funny. I have been laughing so hard I am afraid I am going to wake up the baby on my lap!

Mamabear, I do wish I had read your post _before_ dinner, though.









Carrie, I haven't the foggiest idea what pot smells like either. Or skunk for that matter. I've had kind of a sheltered life.









I think my kids's poops have smelled more like buttermilk - well, kinda warm buttermilk, than anything else.

But the one Ellen had today _looked_ more like Peanut Butter. Which of course was right where I went when I read Mamabear's post. And dd1 is fond of peanut butter on a spoon. Which she may never be having again.

















PEANUT BUTTER POPS!!! my mom used to give them to me as a kid







*Dena*~ haven't 'seen' ya in awhile









and *DBZ* awwwww I feel loved today







thanks Mama


----------



## freeflykami (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont recall anyone that has eaten pot saying that their poo smelled like it.... But I cant say that what comes out smells anything like what goes in.

I haven't given my ds any oranges, but I swear his poo smells like oj on occasion!


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

: I wanted to let everyone know how much fun I was having following this thread, but now all I will think of when I see this smilie is...buttered popcorn...spoony poop...























:







:







:


----------



## MamaVolpe (Feb 27, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the smell as long as you kept you little one away from college campuses.


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaVolpe* 
I wouldn't worry about the smell as long as you kept you little one away from college campuses.


























This has been a great thread


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

There are too many "ewwwww"s and







in this awesome thread to even multi-quote them all...especially with a heavy babe attached to my front while I balance on an exercise ball...try all that with silent laughing.









I will add to the discussion though that I also enjoy the smell of skunk as long as it is not too fresh, skunk in the distance if you will







but I don't recall ever thinking skunk smelled like pot...maybe I was exposed to the wrong qualities of pot though









And I have to confess not being sure what my guys poop smells like, I know it doesn't smell bad but the only smell I ever get hit with is a faint smell of vinegar which I assume comes from the vinegar in the rinse cycle even though I do two rinses. Maybe I'll be brave and take a little whiff next diaper change and try to pinpoint the smell a bit more.









I AM obsessed with his baby breath though, I love diving in for a whiff of it when he yawns.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

DD and DS bf poop both smell(ed) like roasting/brewing coffee. I was forever passing the coffee area at the grocery store, going to the loo to change dd's dipe, and finding it was clean... I thought it was just a time of day/routine for when she often passed gas; until one day I went to the store without her, passed that area, and thought "oh! diaper change, wait, I have no baby today!" Both have pee that smells like lucky charms if they're dehydrated too.

On the OP... was this a for real post? And if yes, I wouldn't worry about it. What comes out one end in smell is rarely similar to what goes in.


----------



## kailotus (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to say that my baby's poop has smelled of pot on occasion! I never once considered that he may have somehow ingested some pot, because it is impossible. I am aware of each and every ingredient that goes into his mouth, I am never around pot, and my baby is never out of my sight and has no other caretakers. Sooooooo, I guess it must be some enzyme or something that smells sort of similar. I really wouldn't worry about it. Very strange though!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aeiouys* 
My son's breastmilk poop used to smell like tea... now its poop smelling. I miss those days!

(to this day I like the smell of skunk.... because it smells like really really good pot!







)










my thoughts exactly whenever we drive by some skunk...
mmmm mmmmm good.







:


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CowsRock* 
I AM obsessed with his baby breath though, I love diving in for a whiff of it when he yawns.









Ah me too! This has earned my dear babe the nickname, Cream Cheese and Mon Petit Camembert and Baby Brie and Creme Fresh!









best LWAB thread in a while...


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Dena, I can't believe you've never smelled a skunk!









Now, me, I've never smelled pot, and if it's similar to a skunk, I dare say I'm glad!

Baby poo... mmm... I've always said it was like buttermilk, too. Not that I actually LIKE buttermilk, but I adore the smell of BF poo!







I get really sad when they start eating solids and it changes.







And then sometimes, if you stop giving solids for awhile, it goes back, and mama's happy again.







My big boys will sometimes run away when he's got a dirty diaper, saying, "eww, yucky!" And I'm bewildered because it smells so good!









And baby breath... Soo yummy! That and baby toes!


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
Dena, I can't believe you've never smelled a skunk!









Now, me, I've never smelled pot, and if it's similar to a skunk, I dare say I'm glad!

Baby poo... mmm... I've always said it was like buttermilk, too. Not that I actually LIKE buttermilk, but I adore the smell of BF poo!







I get really sad when they start eating solids and it changes.







And then sometimes, if you stop giving solids for awhile, it goes back, and mama's happy again.







My big boys will sometimes run away when he's got a dirty diaper, saying, "eww, yucky!" And I'm bewildered because it smells so good!









And baby breath... Soo yummy! That and baby toes!










Ok, I'm going to have to take it back, as I have been searching my memory, and I do remember once going past roadkill skunk, so I guess I have smelled it.

My dd is just the opposite of your boys, Heather, she comes running to see how big Ellen's poo was!







She is just getting into that fascinated by bathroom stuff stage. Oh, joy.









I agree on the baby toes. I have a total and complete baby foot fetish. I have u/s pics of my babes' feet. I have several sets of footprints. The minute it is remotely warm enough to ditch the socks I do so, the better to nibble them tosies all day long!


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

I've never smelled skunk either (but I've never been to America.

Add me to the baby foot fetish club. They smell divine.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preemiemamarach* 
my kid's poop used to smell like morningstar farms veggie sausage. It was disturbing, as he'd poop in bed between us, and I'd wake up hungry. Then I'd realize why.

















this is freakin' hilarious!!!!


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
DD's baby poos smelled like Doritos.

ummm.... my dogs feet smell like fritos, honestly, when he's all warm and snuggly









but that's way OT


----------



## atrain (May 17, 2006)

:
glad I found this. made my morning. oh and i got a butter popcorn smellin one here.

with dd i actually had a lady walk in my office after a diaper change and say "mmm smells good, did you bake some biskets" - "uh no that's the diaper pail"


----------



## kbuglove (Apr 14, 2007)

Today is Earth Day and 4/20...
If you go walking in any beautiful park today I'm sure you could find a little pot smell lingering in the hidden distance









i'm super jealous though I only get the poop smell of sour buttermilk on a hot summer day


----------



## dcgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

My baby's poop smells like popcorn, too.


----------



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
Ohhh, come on now!!!! You lived in CT and don't know what pot smells like. Isn't that what all you highbrow types do?









:







:


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
My ds' poop smells like buttered popcorn. Should I call Orville Redenbacher?

And how do you know what pot smells like? (I've never smelled or smoked it.)

my ds's did too! until he ate solids that is.
as for the pot poo...you think if you smoked it, you'd get high? it is 4:20 today,yk?
i think you might be worried for no reason.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

This morning in church, someone walked past me and DS (6mo), and I though I smelled yogurt - like when my kids eat a ton of yogurt and then I put something in the trash can and smell it. Kinda weird, not entirely pleasant. But when I was in the mother's room with DS, I smelled it, too... and finally realized it was DS and his dirty diaper!







I think that's the first time we've had a yogurt poo.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
This morning in church, someone walked past me and DS (6mo), and I though I smelled yogurt - like when my kids eat a ton of yogurt and then I put something in the trash can and smell it. Kinda weird, not entirely pleasant. But when I was in the mother's room with DS, I smelled it, too... and finally realized it was DS and his dirty diaper!







I think that's the first time we've had a yogurt poo.









on the yogurt tip, for the last two days, ds has had plain yogurt and cheerios for breakfast, and for some reason, that combination smells like his poop. now, i know that would make sense because he is eating it and then pooping it out, but it smelled like that the FIRST time he ate it ever in his life, before he had a chance for it to make sense. this morning i kept thinking he must have taken a dump while he was eating, but nope, it's just the strange combo of yogurt and cheerio's that smells like his crap. weird.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellymama* 
it is 4:20 today,yk?

Yeah and you are in just the right spot Bellymama...hahaha!!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabearsoblessed* 
ummm.... my dogs feet smell like fritos, honestly, when he's all warm and snuggly









but that's way OT









I always wondered what those were made from


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG, my chihuahua's feet and nose smell like fritos.


----------



## Hippie Mama in MI (Jan 15, 2008)

Just for the record, if you eat pot, your poop still smells like poop.

Please don't ask me how I know this; you are intelligent gals and I'm sure you already know...


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Oh my god, this thread is hilarious







:

Pretty good OP for a drive by.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangebird* 

Pretty good OP for a drive by.

no kidding


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Whoa Nelly. Closing until I can take a look at this.


----------

